

Color-shifting cuttlefish inspire TV screens - quoderat
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/30702154/

======
pie
Interesting. Next up, airplanes with feathers.

But I love how nature continues to inspire us.

If my TV looked anything like a cuttlefish, I'd watch it a lot more.

